# Lovely Boy =o) Would love peoples opinions!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

This boy is one of the chams i will be taking with me to the Enfield show on the 5th June.

He is currently 4 weeks and 2 days old, just taken him and his brother out from thier mum and sisters.










Personally I think he is fabulous, hehee and I think he is definately the best typed in the litter, though one of his sisters is very close. But I am biased, and do tend to prefer males looks.

So I would love peoples opinion on him!

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow! He's all ears. Lovely color.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I'm certainly no pro lol but I love him. His ears really are fantastic! Good luck x


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow, he is great looking!
Good luck


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He's very pretty, I am a proud grandmother LOL 

Show him, and get a judges opinion 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree--show him. He's definitely a show mouse. Even if he doesn't win, it's good to get opinions.

It always makes me happy to see people breeding mice for show!


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Those ears are incredible!

I wish we had mice like that in Australia.


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

In my very amateur opinion... he's wee stunner 

Good luck with him!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

He is sooooo lovely, that's a super mouse you have there!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW He is so yummy i wants 

Any Chams available Katie ?


----------

